# Capcom now open for potential takeover by another company



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

> In an interesting twist, Capcom?s shareholders have voted to end their takeover defense. Set up in 2008, the takeover defense was a series of strategies designed to prevent outside companies from buying up a majority of Capcom?s stock, but shareholders voted against renewing it at their latest investor?s meeting, which opens the company up for potential buyers.
> 
> This by no means signifies an end to Capcom as a third party developer ? an outside company would still have to pay a hefty sum to acquire over 50% of Capcom?s stock ? but it?s now a distinct possibility. Capcom is no longer the lucrative giant it once was, but any potential buyers would gain exclusive rights to important franchises like Street Fighter, Ace Attorney, Resident Evil, Monster Hunter, Mega Man, and many more. What company, if any, will make them an offer they can?t refuse?



Link removed




> Newsbrief: Today, Capcom announced that at its most recent investor meeting, its shareholders voted to end the company's takeover defense -- which means that Capcom could now be acquired if a company buys up large amounts of its stock.
> 
> Many companies have defenses against a stock purchase takeover, and there are various schemes and strategies they can adopt to block a party from gaining control of the company by buying up its stock.
> 
> Capcom originally put such countermeasures in place in 2008 following a shareholder vote. This latest development won't stop the company's management from attempting to "react to make necessary measures within the admissible limits of applicable laws and regulations," the company said in its statement.



Link removed



So... what do you guys think?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2014)

Nintendo and Capcom have been awfully close lately

Hell we're even getting the OG breath of fire


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2014)

EA + Capcom = Best Unity Ever


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

If we're talking about the Big 3, Microsoft is already out because of that Japanese law where American companies can't buy Japanese companies.

I have very little faith in Sony's ability to properly handle the majority of Capcom's IPs. Not sure why, it's just a gut feeling. 

I think Nintendo and Capcom's IPs are the best fit. However, that would make all of Capcom's IPs exclusive to Nintendo systems, which means no more PC ports.

Best bet is a more competent third party studio takes over.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2014)

>Japanese third party
>Competent

So basically no one will ever buy Capcom.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd also like Namco Bandai to snatch them up... though I'm not sure they have enough money to. I don't pretend to know or keep up with the financial situation of most of these guys.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2014)

And predictably, Capcom's stock jumped up today.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

Shirker, someone did the math for publicly traded stock, and it would require over 60 million dollars to acquire at least 50% of Capcom's public stock. However, we don't know how much company stock that actually is, because a small group of people probably own over 50% of the company and that stock wouldn't be listed on the stock exchange.

So, who knows. It seems a little unrealistic that someone could take over Capcom for 60 million dollars.



korky said:


> >Japanese third party
> >Competent
> 
> So basically no one will ever buy Capcom.



>third party
>competent

So basically no one will ever buy Capcom.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2014)

Sixty million _sounds_ like a lot but some of these fucking studios are dropping like five times that on making a single game.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 17, 2014)

The possibilities.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

korky said:


> Sixty million _sounds_ like a lot but some of these fucking studios are dropping like five times that on making a single game.



That's why I was saying I find it unrealistic to buy Capcom for 60 million dollars.  It's a paltry amount in comparison to most developers budgets these days.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 17, 2014)

60 million dollars?

That's just bull crap.

But yeah Nintendo should actually put their good money to use this time and acquire something useful.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 17, 2014)

>sony having to sell their HQ to barely stay afloat

Why would they buy capcom?


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2014)

Because anything would be an improvement for Sony.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2014)

the leverage sony would get from acquiring capcom's franchises would go a long way...but i dont think i like the idea of any of those franchses being exclusive to one platform.

I hope a third party that's competent picks them up somewhere along the line before they file for bankrupcy


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah, Sony could finally act like the Vita exists.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol only $60m?? Why so cheap? 

If nintendo buys capcom then all street fighters will be so casual and corny. 

I hope Namco buys them.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol only $60m?? Why so cheap?
> 
> If nintendo buys capcom then all street fighters will be so casual and corny.
> 
> I hope Namco buys them.



>implying Nintendo doesn't give their developers (almost) complete creative freedom

lol

The last time Nintendo "bullied" any of their developers was when Miyamoto was telling Intelligent Systems what to do with Paper Mario: Sticker Star, and even then IS didn't _have_ to listen to him.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2014)

If its only 60 mil, it should be easy to buy them....who's up for the task!?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

It's like no one read the rest of my post and stopped at the first instance of 60 million. 

It's 60 million to buy at least 50% of known _public_ stock. Not all stock is shown on the stock exchange, and it's very likely that a small group of people at Capcom own well over 50% of the company. You know, like how Bill Gates owns a massive chunk of Microsoft.

In which case, whoever wants to take over Capcom has to buy these people out.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2014)

i wonder how much it would be to buy the whole company


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

Well, Capcom has some of the most classic, oldest and iconic IPs out there, so that would probably be a factor in the purchasing process. Their repertoire rivals the likes of Nintendo and Sega.

It's just that the current management at Capcom is retarded and doesn't know what to do with half of them.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 17, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> >implying Nintendo doesn't give their developers (almost) complete creative freedom
> 
> lol
> 
> The last time Nintendo "bullied" any of their developers was when Miyamoto was telling Intelligent Systems what to do with Paper Mario: Sticker Star, and even then IS didn't _have_ to listen to him.



Yeah sure but they will still force the developers to add scrubs like Mario and Peach on Street Fighter V roster.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

Probably not.

That's why they have their own fighting game for their own characters.

It's called Super Smash Bros.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 17, 2014)

What are the chances that this will just be like the Sega buying Atlus situation where if Capcom ever gets bought the other company won't interfere and business will just continue as usual?

It'll probably be some Japanese company we've never heard of anyway if someone ever does buy them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sega- Sammy could go for it [they have the money]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2014)

Crapcom doesn't know who megaman is. 
Anything will be an improvement.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Buy Capcom already and get me DMC5


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 17, 2014)

Don't care they suck anyway.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2014)

as long as itsuno gets his own personal team and is allowed to make AAA games wherever he ends up, Capcom can shut down for all i care. THey outsource all their shit except monster hunter at this point anyway


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 17, 2014)

60 million? Monster hunter franchise alone should bring more revenue than that. Wtf?

^lol saber,man you suck. Get gud pls.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> What are the chances that this will just be like the Sega buying Atlus situation where if Capcom ever gets bought the other company won't interfere and business will just continue as usual?
> 
> It'll probably be some Japanese company we've never heard of anyway if someone ever does buy them.



Highly likely, in my opinion. I'm not sure how common "Company-X buying Company-Y" is in Japan, but I've never heard much complaining about Japanese game studios ruining other studios that they've bought. That kinda shit only seems to happen in the west, like with EA ruining almost everything they touch. 

Though, hopefully, it isn't just "business as usual" when/if Capcom gets bought. Their management needs a serious overhaul.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> 60 million? Monster hunter franchise alone should bring more revenue than that. Wtf?
> 
> *^lol saber,man you suck. Get gud pls.*





^ Gilgamesh? Brah you don't know the goodness that is Arturia mate  Get with the times homey.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> 60 million? Monster hunter franchise alone should bring more revenue than that. Wtf?



So? We're talking about the price of stock and how much it would cost to theoretically buy half the company. Though, like I've said three (or maybe four) times now, a small group of people at Capcom probably own well over 50% of the stock in the company and would need to be bought out in order for another company to gain majority control. Which brings the total to way over 60 million. 60 million is the estimate based on what we can currently see on the stock exchange. 

And also, it doesn't matter how much Monster Hunter makes when Capcom invests all of that money into mobile gaming, like what they did with the profits from Monster Hunter 4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 17, 2014)

we're talking about a $1-$2 billion purchase here


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> we're talking about a $1-$2 billion purchase here



I don't think it'd be _that_ expensive. Unless the company buying Capcom wants to own 100% of the company.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 17, 2014)

I want it to be ironic and have Capcom be bought by SNK Playmore.

It'll never happen though. It'd be funny.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

In a shocking twist, Atlus buys Capcom for $3.50.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 17, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Highly likely, in my opinion. I'm not sure how common "Company-X buying Company-Y" is in Japan, but I've never heard much complaining about Japanese game studios ruining other studios that they've bought. That kinda shit only seems to happen in the west, like with EA ruining almost everything they touch.
> 
> *Though, hopefully, it isn't just "business as usual" when/if Capcom gets bought. Their management needs a serious overhaul*.



Well this move is supposed to have it so the Board of Directors don't have as much power anymore. I always assumed that that was where most of the management problems were coming from.  Maybe the fact that they don't have a defense against being bought by another company will make them change something.




Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I want it to be ironic and have Capcom be bought by SNK Playmore.
> 
> It'll never happen though. It'd be funny.




If SNK bought them all those IPs would just become pachinko games.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2014)

Capcom only have themselves to blame. The market has changed somewhat, accommodating FPS and sports games more, but some of the decisions they made were ludicrous.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> but I've never heard much complaining about Japanese game studios ruining other studios that they've bought.



Funny you should mention that. Suda51 is now working on a pay2win, shitty free to play game after GrassHoper was bought by GungHo Online Entertainment. And Lily Bergamo completely disappeared from the map.

And here I was thinking he wasn't getting forced to play under their rules.

Anyway, this latest development was applied by the stockholders, not the current management, who still have majority of the stocks and don't want to sell the company so I'm guessing they'll try to apply other anti-take over measures. So even if Capcom IS bought, it's going to take a long time to do it. Not counting the fact that the process of buying, taking over and settling in a company as big as Capcom would be a massive undertaking. They've been only growing for the past year.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 17, 2014)

Capcom needs new leaders and vision.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Funny you should mention that. Suda51 is now working on a pay2win, shitty free to play game after GrassHoper was bought by GungHo Online Entertainment. And Lily Bergamo completely disappeared from the map.
> 
> And here I was thinking he wasn't getting forced to play under their rules.
> 
> Anyway, this latest development was applied by the stockholders, not the current management, who still have majority of the stocks and don't want to sell the company so I'm guessing they'll try to apply other anti-take over measures. So even if Capcom IS bought, it's going to take a long time to do it. Not counting the fact that the process of buying, taking over and settling in a company as big as Capcom would be a massive undertaking. They've been only growing for the past year.



Suda51, y u do dis. 

And indeed. If anything even were to change, assuming the company did get bought, it would take quite a long time for it to happen. Might not even be completed in this generation.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 17, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Yeah sure but they will still force the developers to add scrubs like Mario and Peach on Street Fighter V roster.



Still better than Decapre, and Box-art megaman, and the Red Devil in MVC3 instead of Megaman X. Capcom makes shitty decisions with adding characters all the time, Mario and Peach would be a goddamn improvement compared to what I just listed.

 At most you'd get Nintendo themed character skins, like in Bayonetta or Tekken Tag 2, don't know why you think they'd "casualize" anything, Bayonetta is a perfect example of them letting a developer have creative freedom


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Yeah sure but they will still force the developers to add scrubs like Mario and Peach on Street Fighter V roster.



Mario and Peach themselves being added to the roster? Unlikely.

A bunch of Mario stages, peach costumes and overall Nintendo references being added to the game?

  your... ass.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Still better than Decapre, and Box-art megaman, and the Red Devil in MVC3 instead of Megaman X. Capcom makes shitty decisions with adding characters all the time, Mario and Peach would be a goddamn improvement compared to what I just listed.
> 
> At most you'd get Nintendo themed character skins, like in Bayonetta or Tekken Tag 2, don't know why you think they'd "casualize" anything, Bayonetta is a perfect example of them letting a developer have creative freedom



Bayonetta is the best  example of nintendo understanding the essence behind a game


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 17, 2014)

Nintendo probably interested in Megaman and Monster Hunter. although they not selling their individual IP's....yet.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 17, 2014)

Why would Nintendo having Street Fighter be a good idea? They barely have games that play online on the WiiU... Online in general is barely their focus yet you want an online focused game on a console that is more local multiplayer focused?

With that said I don't think Nintendo should buy Capcom. Maybe getting a couple of IP's from them would be good but other then that, You have to remember that Capcom is a third party company and the majority of their games are multi-platformed, If they went to Nintendo they all be exclusive.

Anyway. If  Nintendo does get the chance for some IP's. They should go for  Ace Attorney and  Mega Man. They CLEARLY give more of a shit than Capcom does, considering how well he's being used for Smash Bros.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 17, 2014)

It's kinda funny how everyone seems to be going nuts with this. Like if a company bought them we'd instantly start seeing Megaman, who had enough games and needs a break.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 17, 2014)

[youtube]u5HOt0ZOcYk[/youtube]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2014)

You have a gorilla as an avatar.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 17, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> If we're talking about the Big 3, Microsoft is already out because of that Japanese law where American companies can't buy Japanese companies.



Buying over 50% of a companies stock is actually one of the ways a non-Japanese company can buy a Japanese company.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 17, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> It's kinda funny how everyone seems to be going nuts with this. Like if a company bought them we'd instantly start seeing Megaman, who had enough games and needs a break.



Megaman, or should I say Rockman, already had a long enough vacation. He wants to return but can't find his plane


----------



## Enclave (Jun 17, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Megaman, or should I say Rockman, already had a long enough vacation. He wants to return but can't find his plane



Oh Dr. Light has been hard at work.  Megaman is returning, but now called Mighty No. 9 and has been refitted into a new form.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2014)

imagine megaman legends 3... if nintendo acquired the license, maybe inafune would be permitted to continue work on the 3DS game, or maybe even expand it?

they would first have to fire all the fuck heads first


----------



## Enclave (Jun 17, 2014)

Do you really think Inafune would return now that he has his own company?  Dude left because he wanted to make Megaman and Capcom wouldn't let him.  So now he gets to make a brand new Megaman, one that he owns and fully controls.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Do you really think Inafune would return now that he has his own company?  Dude left because he wanted to make Megaman and Capcom wouldn't let him.  So now he gets to make a brand new Megaman, one that he owns and fully controls.



he's said that its capcom stopping him from completing that final megaman work, not himself. He is independent from it, but that doesn't mean he would not finish it for his fans if he could, atleast from what he's said.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> If we're talking about the Big 3, Microsoft is already out because of that Japanese law where American companies can't buy Japanese companies.



They can, actually. They have a Japanese firm. They could just buy it by proxy. Not that it will happen.

I just love how this news always ends up as a bunch of Nintendo fans projecting their fantasies. IF NINTENDO BOUGHT CAPCOM, MEGAMAN LEGENDS 3 WOULD BE MADE AGAIN AND EVEN INAFUNE WOULD RETURN. AND ALL IS RIGHT WITH THE WORLD.

D?j? vu all over again. Atlus was also a "sure" buy that made total sense.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 17, 2014)

inb4 SEGA Sammy saves the day again.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 17, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They can, actually. They have a Japanese firm. They could just buy it by proxy. Not that it will happen.
> 
> I just love how this news always ends up as a bunch of Nintendo fans projecting their fantasies. IF NINTENDO BOUGHT CAPCOM, MEGAMAN LEGENDS 3 WOULD BE MADE AGAIN AND EVEN INAFUNE WOULD RETURN. AND ALL IS RIGHT WITH THE WORLD.
> 
> D?j? vu all over again. Atlus was also a "sure" buy that made total sense.



Man I've come to terms that Legends 3 is never going to happen a long time ago. I like Megaman but I've learn to just let it go. And Inafune has no reason to return anyway. He has his company now.

Besides a first party company buying them would just make things worse for Capcom since their games  span across all consoles and they rely on that for sales.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2014)

I would not call myself a nintendo 'fan'  just a musing on what if's. I really hope a third party company buys them out because im not playing RE, SF and inafune's next work on wii U


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 17, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Oh Dr. Light has been hard at work.  Megaman is returning, but now called Mighty No. 9 and has been refitted into a new form.



Not into Megaman Platformers except the Zero/ZX series so I'm not really hyped for Mighty No. 9.

I mean things like EXE, Ryuusei.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2014)

Pringles said:


> Why would Nintendo having Street Fighter be a good idea? They barely have games that play online on the WiiU... Online in general is barely their focus yet you want an online focused game on a console that is more local multiplayer focused?
> 
> With that said I don't think Nintendo should buy Capcom. Maybe getting a couple of IP's from them would be good but other then that, You have to remember that Capcom is a third party company and the majority of their games are multi-platformed, If they went to Nintendo they all be exclusive.
> 
> Anyway. If  Nintendo does get the chance for some IP's. They should go for  Ace Attorney and  Mega Man. They CLEARLY give more of a shit than Capcom does, considering how well he's being used for Smash Bros.



Just because you dont play online games on Nintendo doesnt mean they're not there XD



Inuhanyou said:


> I would not call myself a nintendo 'fan'  just a musing on what if's. I really hope a third party company buys them out because im not playing RE, SF and inafune's next work on wii U



We all know your a j-pony bruh lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2014)

The main reason people keep bringing up NIntendo is because they've been marketing half their lineup lol

Besides the fact that most of Capcom's franchises are from the 16 bit era, and their past partnerships plus the things on the backburner

Out of all of these which do you think they'd end up using eh?

Sengoku Basara
Ace Attorney
Street Fighter
Resident Evil 
Breath of Fire
Mlonster Hunter
Okami
Megaman
Final Fight
Power Stone
Darkstalkers
Rival Schools
Dead Rising
Lost Planet/Ex Troopers
Gaist Crusher
Ect...

Capcom just has a lot of crap laying around in the dead pile, so fanboys being fanboys yearn for yesteryear.(also they want kamiya to have his ip back lol)

Capcom's total worth is a little south of 1 billion dollars, if you want to get majority stake of the company though you literally only need to spend 300-500 million Dollars on them.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiQstv78DmI[/youtube]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

Maybe Nintendo would make REmake 2 and 3.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2014)

Beyond the fact that capcom has a bunch of extra arms to facilitate multiplatform development, around 200 million total in the bank, zero success on iOS so far even though they HAVE monster hunter on it, they're in an increasingly pathetic situation.

Capcom as a whole could really do with some consolidation as their partnerships in the console business and licensing is why they're staying alive. 

The reason they stay a live is due to deals with Universal, the big 3 for partnered development(marketing and server usage ect) and their mobile deals with Tencent.

They have those resident evil and monster hunter attractions at universal, the restaurants ect.

Capcom is literally living off their Re-releases. MH4G,Ultra SF and DLC.

Capcom has bled so much talent over the years, U this point all they have left is Itsuno, Takumi and basically the rest of the company is run by everyone in the CEO's family. Hell the guy who works on Monster Hunter is his son and he just got promoted.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 17, 2014)

Is it weird that i think a Nintendo made Resident Evil would be interesting?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2014)

They already work on Fatal Frame, so nope wouldnt be weird at all

However I dont think NIntendo would ever acquire Capcom by hostile takeover. Considering how close they are, I believe a joint merger would be more likely. its reminiscent of Nintendo's situation with Namco, where they were going to buy them but they were blocked from acquisition. That's how they got Monolith Soft 9 years ago.

Knowing nintendo though a Resident Evil would be hella interesting as they'd have them prototyping game mechanics and building prototypes before they got on with any of the convoluted story shit so the core of the game would be very strong.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Gaist Crusher



Doesn't it belong to Treasure?

My favourite recent francishe.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]tx92Y6fx_4w[/YOUTUBE]



St NightRazr said:


> They already work on Fatal Frame, so nope wouldnt be weird at all
> 
> However I dont think NIntendo would ever acquire Capcom by hostile takeover. Considering how close they are, I believe a joint merger would be more likely. its reminiscent of Nintendo's situation with Namco, where they were going to buy them but they were blocked from acquisition. That's how they got Monolith Soft 9 years ago.
> 
> Knowing nintendo though a Resident Evil would be hella interesting as they'd have them prototyping game mechanics and building prototypes before they got on with any of the convoluted story shit so the core of the game would be very strong.


Nintendo and Capcom merging seems like it would go down that way. Although i think Sony may have bought an IP.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2014)

It finally happened  thank you based god 

Fuck this terrible company. Sony need to do the business


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 17, 2014)

Why Sony? They can't even handle their own portable, yet alone things like that. You wouldn't want all these francishes to die, would you?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 17, 2014)

Namco and Nintendo seem to be the most likely to go for this. But we could be completely wrong and SEGA Sammy jumps into save the day once again.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 17, 2014)

SEGA's quest to accumulate the greatest army in order to bring it's grand return once again.

It's a wise move. No wonder you can reshape SEGA into SAGE with just one swap.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 17, 2014)

So much pachinko!


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 17, 2014)

If sega got some of Capcom's IP's we'd probably never see them outside of Japan.

Honestly I wonder what Kenzo Tsujimoto thinks of all of this. Has he realized that he's goofed yet? Or is he still concerned about his wine.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2014)

I seriously doubt sony would be the one to do it considering the amount of money they are bleeding out of their asses. They had to sell their shares in squeenix for liquid capital. Nintendo won't either.

It will be some japanese conglomerate that does it if anyone.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Doesn't it belong to Treasure?
> 
> My favourite recent francishe.



Made by Treasure. Owned by Capcom.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2014)

Kadokawa Software? Gung Ho?


Joining the Grasshopper or the Marvelous AQL?

Gungho maybe

Nintendo would find a use for all those fresh mobile development capcom has been going into however


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 17, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> If sega got some of Capcom's IP's we'd probably never see them outside of Japan.
> 
> Honestly I wonder what Kenzo Tsujimoto thinks of all of this. Has he realized that he's goofed yet? Or is he still concerned about his wine.



Both?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2014)

Yup  

Perfectly logical


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 17, 2014)

How much money does Nintendo have in the Bank? still 10 billions?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't mind if Sega Sammy buys them because, as they've proven with Atlus, they're not really interested in interfering with development and creative freedom.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 17, 2014)

I expect Sammy right now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2014)

It's kinda farfetched that Sega would grow in size, not because of internal success per se, but because of constant studio/IP purchases with pachinko money.

Fucking pachinko, man. You're literally just watching your money going down a hole. Those nips have problems.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

Fucking pachinko, bro. How does it work?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 17, 2014)

I think that the ones who will likely bring Capcom into their fold is Nintendo.  After all, Mega Man is one of Capcom's #1 franchises, and he is currently being featured in Super Smash Bros.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 17, 2014)

I want Mega Man Pachinko now. It's even more confusing for no reason.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2014)

5 million in the safe keeping fund, 9 billion overall. 

Total asset value is at 17 billion dollars


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 17, 2014)

Who owns Mortal Kombat? If that company bought them we can finally get Mortal Kombat Vs Street Fighter.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 17, 2014)

Superrazien said:


> Who owns Mortal Kombat? If that company bought them we can finally get Mortal Kombat Vs Street Fighter.



WB/NeatherRealm


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 17, 2014)

if bethesda buys capcom, we'll see a ID powered RE

they already have shinji mikami and his studio, also the cyberdemon from the new doom 4 trailer looks like something from mikami's mind from RE Trilogy + Code Veronica


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 17, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Namco and Nintendo seem to be the most likely to go for this. But we could be completely wrong and SEGA Sammy jumps into save the day once again.



And go completely broke?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 17, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> And go completely broke?



Who? Sammy?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 17, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Who? Sammy?



One of them.


Capcom can't be allowed any form of freedom.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 17, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> You have a gorilla as an avatar.



Does that somehow make me incapable of buying out Capcom? For a dollar?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

George, for the last time, bananas are not currency. 

pls stahp


----------



## Furious George (Jun 17, 2014)

You were saying, Hitler?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hitler,Bananas,Gorilla and millions of dollars.. this thread has everything.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2014)

Furious George said:


> You were saying, Hitler?



But then how many bananas = $1?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> We all know your a j-pony bruh lol



What's a 'J-pony'? 

Sony? Nah, i gave them a lot of shit back when they fucked up during PS3 times. They just are my most favored now cause i think they have done the right moves. I'm also glad nintendo is finding their footing with new games, makes me kinda proud of being a wii u owner now 

MS


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 17, 2014)

Hmm... Nintendo could benefit from having Resident Evil and Devil May Cry in terms of reputation and variety, and Mega Man, Ace Attorney, Breath of Fire, Okami, and Monster Hunter would all fit well with Nintendo.

Street Fighter is really the odd one out in terms of their really big franchises.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2014)

nintendo could benefit from all of those franchises. question is, would major third party franchises benefit from going first party? i would feel as bad about it if sony did it for example...it just reeks of wrongness, even if a lot of those franchises were sony exclusive in the 5th and 6ths gens.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 17, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> But then how many bananas = $1?



You want in on it now, don't you Death K? Suddenly the first primate-owned gaming company ain't so "bananas", is it?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2014)

Living the Nontendo-Nitnendo~Capcpom dream


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> What's a 'J-pony'?
> 
> Sony? Nah, i gave them a lot of shit back when they fucked up during PS3 times. They just are my most favored now cause i think they have done the right moves. I'm also glad nintendo is finding their footing with new games, makes me kinda proud of being a wii u owner now
> 
> MS



j-pony is a niche japanimefaggt that miyazaki hates

Feel'n da it, jabroni


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 17, 2014)

Furious George said:


> You want in on it now, don't you Death K? Suddenly the first primate-owned gaming company ain't so "bananas", is it?



Ok. I did lol to this


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2014)

niche is the best kind of audience


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Crapcom doesn't know who megaman is.
> Anything will be an improvement.



My friend Evan is megaman.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2014)

Ha if you think about it Capcom is the closest thing we even have to Nintendo anymore even though there such a shell of their former selves


----------



## sworder (Jun 17, 2014)

el oh el

this is "Nintendo will buy Platinum!!!" all over again


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2014)

Platinum was never for sale and are not interested in being acquired.

So what are you referring to flaccid J-Pony?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2014)

platinum should buy gold stocks and get rich. they should not be riding on exclusive contracts to even have enough money to find work


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2014)

Don't tell me what to do .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Platinum was never for sale and are not interested in being acquired.
> 
> So what are you referring to flaccid J-Pony?



He's referring to the Nintendo fans that spouted that drivel ever since Bayonetta 2 and 101 were announced.

An annoyingly high number of them.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> You have a gorilla as an avatar.





Furious George said:


> Does that somehow make me incapable of buying out Capcom? For a dollar?





Death-kun said:


> George, for the last time, bananas are not currency.
> 
> pls stahp





Furious George said:


> You were saying, Hitler?





Malvingt2 said:


> Hitler,Bananas,Gorilla and millions of dollars.. this thread has everything.



---------------

Shit  like this is why I waste hours of my life here. You people are directly responsible for me never getting anything done.


*Spoiler*: __ 



sigging all this, btw


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 17, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> He's referring to the Nintendo fans that spouted that drivel ever since Bayonetta 2 and 101 were announced.
> 
> An annoyingly high number of them.



I dont frequent NeoFaqs


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 17, 2014)

mark my words, bethesda will buy crapcom for Mikami


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 17, 2014)

I seriously doubt Bethesda will. Lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I dont frequent NeoFaqs



And yet you linked I don't know how many posts from that shitpile in this thread alone.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2014)

3 posts yeah lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't know how I feel about this.. I wished for it happening, but now that it did... I dunno 

Capcom was a huge and significant part of my childhood, hope it goes to the right hands.. Please no Squeenix, EA, Microsoft, or Ubisoft.. 

Sony and Nintendo could do a good job, but we know the constant crying and bitching will be insufferable..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 18, 2014)

> My dream scenario would be:
> 
> > Nintendo buys Capcom + all their IP
> 
> ...





I would love this.


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2014)

As long as Onimusha goes to Sony or someone I couldn't care less


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> I would love this.



Scary enough, Nintendo is the closest to buying gaf..


----------



## Kei (Jun 18, 2014)

I hear about this a couple of days ago, and still I don't know if this could be a good thing or a bad thing for them. Of course I'm trying not to react the same way when I found Atlus was being bought out with the all is lost, everything is dead reaction. This could really be a good thing for them


----------



## Enclave (Jun 18, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Why Sony? They can't even handle their own portable, yet alone things like that. You wouldn't want all these francishes to die, would you?



Say what you will about Sony with regards to the Vita?  You cannot question their ability to manage development houses.  Their history with their development studios is pretty damn rock solid.  While they don't have quite the same strength of franchises as Nintendo?  I'd say the raw talent that they have is just as high.  They just lack iconic characters and actually buying Capcom instantly fixes that issue.

Course I'd much rather Capcom remain 3rd party.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 18, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Course I'd much rather Capcom remain 3rd party.



That isn't happening.  We saw for years that capcom was going to die.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 18, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> That isn't happening.  We saw for years that capcom was going to die.



If Capcom gets bought that doesn't mean it'll necessarily be Sony, Nintendo or Microsoft who buys them.  They can still remain 3rd party.

For instance, it's entirely possible Squenix or EA or Sega could buy them.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 18, 2014)

Enclave said:


> If Capcom gets bought that doesn't mean it'll necessarily be Sony, Nintendo or Microsoft who buys them.  They can still remain 3rd party.
> 
> For instance, it's entirely possible Squenix or EA or Sega could buy them.



Square Enix is trying to sort their shit out,  Sega just acquired atlus which for far has not shown any real gains to them yey so they can't really go on a buying spree for another company the investors sure as hell won't allow that.

EA is worst fucking thing that could happen. 


Honestly I think it's just better to split their IP's and sell them to the highest bidder.  Capcom makes to many different style of games for one particular company to really make good use of.  Nintendo doesn't need street fighter,  any capcom fighting game , devil may cry or onimusha.

They need monster hunter, resident evil and games like megaman


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2014)

I might IRL tear up if EA buys Capcom. If you think 15 versions of Street Fighter was bad wait till EA releases whole annual games with balance changes and a reskin

Street Fighter 2017. That name alone shivers my body to its core.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 18, 2014)

I expect Konami to get Resident Evil if they split up the IPs. I wont lie about that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2014)

Hope not.. All Konami cares about is Kojima and MGS.. They literally give no fucks to anything else. They're even finished with the LoS series when it was obvious that the story should still continue..


----------



## Enclave (Jun 18, 2014)

Khris said:


> I might IRL tear up if EA buys Capcom. If you think 15 versions of Street Fighter was bad wait till EA releases whole annual games with balance changes and a reskin
> 
> Street Fighter 2017. That name alone shivers my body to its core.



Heh, I'm not saying it'd be a good thing, I'm just saying it's something that could potentially happen.  Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft aren't the only companies out there that could buy Capcom.



Canute87 said:


> Square Enix is trying to sort their shit out,  Sega just acquired atlus which for far has not shown any real gains to them yey so they can't really go on a buying spree for another company the investors sure as hell won't allow that.
> 
> EA is worst fucking thing that could happen.
> 
> ...



To be fair?  Sony could make use of every single one of Capcoms IPs.  Of course I'm rather certain they'd let Breath of Fire languish, everybody would


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 18, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I expect Konami to get Resident Evil if they split up the IPs. I wont lie about that.



I also expect that we wouldn't see another Resident Evil if that happened.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 18, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> I also expect that we wouldn't see another Resident Evil if that happened.



Sad truth is sad.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 18, 2014)

Just get Dragon's Dogma out of Capcom's hand and I don't care if they go belly-up.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Say what you will about Sony with regards to the Vita?  You cannot question their ability to manage development houses.  Their history with their development studios is pretty damn rock solid.  While they don't have quite the same strength of franchises as Nintendo?  I'd say the raw talent that they have is just as high.  They just lack iconic characters and actually buying Capcom instantly fixes that issue.
> 
> Course I'd much rather Capcom remain 3rd party.


Did they not just sink 100 million dollars into a game and cancel it?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 18, 2014)

Capcom's employees are way more important than their IP at this point to be honest


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 18, 2014)

I wonder who would be best for the Tech Romancer/Kikaioh and Cyberbots IPs.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 18, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Did they not just sink 100 million dollars into a game and cancel it?



Link to back this up?  I know a Sony Santa Monica game was cancelled but I had heard nothing of it costing 100 million.

Thing is though, games are cancelled all the time, only difference is this time info of it being cancelled got out.  Hell, Nintendo has also cancelled games before, a number of times.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2014)

I like how this thread has gone from who will buy capcom to, who would pick up their ips because now they are THQ and on death's door for some reason.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 18, 2014)

Platinum said:


> I like how this thread has gone from who will buy capcom to, who would pick up their ips because now they are THQ and on death's door for some reason.



Because it's a lot more fun to talk about who gets the IPs.


----------



## creative (Jun 18, 2014)

I just want rival schools to still be a thing after all this is said and done. that game is a console seller for me.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 18, 2014)

While we're on the subject of Capcom, to this day I still wonder if that rumor about EX Troopers was true.

It sold like shit  but the people that have played it said it was pretty damn good. Yet it flopped in japan. There's always been a rumor around this game that it sold horribly because it's apparently a re-skinned Megaman Legends 3.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2014)

^

It used some minor assets, Capcom said. Saying that it's "a re-skinned Megaman Legends 3" is nothing but retarded Megaman fan euphemisms.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 19, 2014)

Sony could buy Capcom and revive all JRpg ips. 

But if Capcom wants to stay afloat then they should stop fucking over customers with the DLc bullshit and remaking games that doesnt deserve a remake and for them to stop trolling us fans.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 19, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> *Sony could buy Capcom and revive all JRpg ips. *
> 
> But if Capcom wants to stay afloat then they should stop fucking over customers with the DLc bullshit and remaking games that doesnt deserve a remake and for them to stop trolling us fans.



How can they do that when they are selling their HQ's to stay afloat?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah I realized that Sony can't really afford this.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 19, 2014)

Sony can afford whatever they want. They're a multi-billion dollar company. If a company in the red couldn't take out loans or make investments then every company that goes in the red would die. 

A better way to say it would be that, considering Sony's financial situation, they may not want to throw money at trying to seize majority control of Capcom. Considering that it would be an uphill battle the entire way and they may not make money back on this investment for a long, long time.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 19, 2014)

They are trying their best to come out of their situation only to drop right back in it?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 19, 2014)

Like I said. Sony's insolvent and trying to follow Phillips restructuring game


----------



## Blue (Jun 19, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> If we're talking about the Big 3, Microsoft is already out because of that Japanese law where American companies can't buy Japanese companies.



What law is that? Google has bought a shitload of Japanese companies.

EDIT:
This is all I got:


> DI is principally governed by the Foreign Exchange and Foreign Trade Control Law, which specifically prevents foreign investors from acquiring a majority stake in Japanese companies within industry sectors classified as closely related to national security and public safety. This includes industries as diverse as aeronautics, defense, nuclear power generation, energy, telecom, broadcasting, railways, tourist transportation, petroleum and leather processing.



Videogame companies I doubt are protected.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 19, 2014)

ZEITGEIST


Video game companies are protected

Hell they dont even let their at home companies outright absorb others on grounds of monopolization


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2014)

For the second time, Microsoft can buy Japanese companies by proxy of their independent Japanese branch. Microsoft already bought and absorbed Japanese firms in the past and already tried to buy Japanese companies in the past like Sega, when it was shit out of money but backed out on the investment.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 19, 2014)

Microsoft has studio's in japan yes.

If you want to buy a japanese company they need to create a shell company like they did in the NES era to put out more than 5 games a year.  And fill up the employees with japanese staff


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2014)

Would love to see Nintendo snatch up some Capcom IPs.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 20, 2014)

They could fix a big problem third party wise doing that yeah lol


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 20, 2014)

Nintendo x Capcom would be the ideal thing tbh. 

And it would kick off Nintendo as well, with Street Fighter and other popular franchises. It would give a lot of people an incentive to actually purchase a Wii U.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2014)

Blue said:


> What law is that? Google has bought a shitload of Japanese companies.
> 
> EDIT:
> This is all I got:
> ...



I was corrected by Deathbringer earlier on.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 20, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> They could fix a big problem third party wise doing that yeah lol



Depends on how well they deliver on the games. But yeah if capcom is aggressive they could help Nintendo alot.

Along with a price drop


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 20, 2014)

The Wii U's 299$. It just needs more games and to hit that 250$ sweetspot  so nintendo can market the shit out of it to families.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 20, 2014)

Holy shit, there are no good third parties that can purchase Capcom besides Kadokawa in Japan


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 20, 2014)

Well... fuck. There goes Bamco.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 20, 2014)

On another note, this is both sad and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Blue (Jun 20, 2014)

Anyway, if this was 5 years ago, I'd have put all my money on Microsoft snapping it up. MS basically has infinite money for acquisitions, very much unlike Sony or Nintendo.

But as of late MS has been getting pissed off at Japan steadfastly refusing to buy into Xbox. I'd be surprised if they're still willing to make the effort.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2014)

Does Microsoft even plan on selling the Xbox One in Japan? I'm pretty sure there were a few territories that Microsoft was going to ignore altogether.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank god M$ is unlikely. Seriously.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> On another note, this is both sad and hilarious at the same time.



p4rgaming is a satire website, all the articles are fake.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> On another note, this is both sad and hilarious at the same time.



I agree. 

It's sad and hilarious that you think that Play4Real is a real gaming news website.



Death-kun said:


> Does Microsoft even plan on selling the Xbox One in Japan? I'm pretty sure there were a few territories that Microsoft was going to ignore altogether.



End of this year I think. Their console business is pretty pathetic there but Japan pretty much only uses Windows for their operating systems and they're really profitable there so they have the money to spend, I guess. They're still snatching Japanese studios for exclusives, some of them from their Sega buttbuddy days.


----------



## Blue (Jun 20, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Does Microsoft even plan on selling the Xbox One in Japan? I'm pretty sure there were a few territories that Microsoft was going to ignore altogether.



Yep, launch day is September 4th. With a massive advertising blitz as usual.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2014)

I see. Well hopefully the Japanese like the One more than they did the 360.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 20, 2014)

They wont.

The launch line up is shit and it costs more than the PS4 does


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 20, 2014)

They don't even have Hironobu Sakaguchi this time.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Holy shit, there are no good third parties that can purchase Capcom besides Kadokawa in Japan



Th-... the anime publishing company?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah them^

They just bought from software


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 20, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> They wont.
> 
> The launch line up is shit and it costs more than the PS4 does



Don't the japanese have the choice to get the model with Kinect  or the cheaper model without Kinect  at the same time? It just doesn't seem that smart to only release the more expensive version instead of the cheaper one. Especially after how the PS4 sold over there


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 20, 2014)

NOPE.

Every single model comes with Titanfall, Kinect sports, the kinect and the bone


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I see. Well hopefully the Japanese like the One more than they did the 360.



That's pretty unlikely.


----------



## sworder (Jun 21, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> NOPE.
> 
> Every single model comes with Titanfall, Kinect sports, the kinect and the bone



Uh no, they will release 3 separate bundles


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 21, 2014)

LInk please


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 21, 2014)

So I'm a Nintendo fan - I guess that would make me opt for Nintendo to purchase Capcom.

I really want them to. The assets from Capcom would make Nintendo work out well in the long run in terms of getting an audience to work with their systems - as well as eliminate the stigma brought about that Nintendo is simply too kiddy when they have tried continuously to advert it.

And Capcom would help Nintendo acquire sales and participate in Capcom's heavy use of the mobile market - without having to completely abandon their own systems.

On top of it, it simply just makes sense given how iconic Capcom's IPs are and how well the two companies have worked as of late.

Not to mention Nintendo could keep Capcom on an iron leash and keep them from making some horrible decisions with their IPs.


About the only downside I see of this is Xbox and Playstation not getting any Capcom games anymore which could be ignored somewhat by whatever success a NintendoXCapcom union would create (considering the other two can't depend on Capcom's IPs) and that if they have to work only on Nintendo systems, they would have to work with the Wii U at points. (Which could be negated if they utilize their assets in helping Nintendo build their next big console after the Wii U)


----------



## MS81 (Jul 12, 2014)

If Nintendo buys out Capcom its gonna be a problem.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 12, 2014)

Not really.  Just buy the console.


----------

